# Hello... this is my first post



## hochelaga (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi guys,

This is my first post and introduction.

I'm a 58 yr old female who has suffered with swinging hypo/hyperthyroid symptoms for about 7 years while taking thyroid meds. Just two weeks ago I was told that I had Hashimoto's based on symptoms and my first ever blood test for Thyroid antibodies (microsomal antibodies) and Thyroglobulin antibodies.

I've been taking dessicated natural thyroid (similar to Armour) for the whole 7 years since my first diagnosis of being hypothyroid. My starting dose was 4 grains!! (crazy, crazy doctor) and of course I went very hyper. I have since been whittling down my dose based on symptoms/blood work. My quality of life has been very low for a very, very long time.

My most recent bloods show that I'm hypo but a higher dose of dessicated thyroid gives me urgent diarrhea, insomnia, and overheating at the slightest exertion. But I don't feel well at this current dose... too tired, feel cold, foggy brained, and still suffer alternating constipation/diarrhea.

Blood test results from June 15th while on 1grain of dessicated thyroid:
TSH: 2.42 (0.27 - 4.2 ref.)
FT4: 9.5 (12 - 22 ref.)
FT3: 3.5 (2.8 - 7.1 ref.)
Thyroid Ab (microsomal Ab): 9 (5 - 34 ref.)
Thyroglobulin Ab: 491 (0 - 60 ref.)

So the reason I was finally tested for antibodies is because I found a new doctor (my third) to work with! Yay!

What I have learned from my new doctor so far is this: I must stop the dessicated thyroid and take either T4 (Synthroid, etc) or compounded T3 & T4. The reason for this, as far as I understand, is that the dessicated thyroid contains the thyroid protein to which I have antibodies. Also, I have to be on a gluten-free diet, must start taking selenium (as selenomethionine), zinc, and B complex supplements, and must _avoid_ any supplements containing kelp or iodine until blood work shows no more antibodies.

It's been one week now since stopping the dessicated thyroid, starting the compounded T3 & T4, the gluten-free diet and the supplements. It's much too early to tell but so far this week no diarrhea (thank heaven!) but I do have constipation. The plan is to raise my thyroid meds slowly.

Last week I had an A.M. and P.M. blood cortisol test as well as a 24 hour urine cortisol test. Will get the results when my doctor gets back at the beginning of August. I probably do have an adrenal insufficiency problem - will see.

I hope one day soon my health will return. Most of this last decade has been spent being sick.

Elle


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

Welcome. Your TSH is higher than many of us feel well at and your FT3 and FT4 are on the low side. It is no wonder you don't feel well.

It sounds like you have a good doctor and a good plan. Please let us know how it works for you.

Your doctors point about the thyroid protein and antibodies is interesting.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow, that is interesting about the dessicated hormone and antibodies... I was considering talking to my doc about switching to Armour at some point, but I have Hashimoto's (my TPO is 896, with a range of 0-9!) and I wonder if Armour would cause a problem for me as well. I haven't heard this mentioned in any of my research, so I would be interested to see how it works out for you and if anyone else here has any experience with this.


----------



## Elegant_Phoenix (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi! So glad you got tested!

I just have a quick minute, but I wanted to say that I also had a lot of trouble with constipation. Have your Vitamin D and Ferritin/Iron levels checked and supplement accordingly.

I am also gluten free and I can say that I feel so much better!! Let me know if you have any questions. I've been GF since February. It's super easy to do now that I have regular items in my house that I like to eat.

BUT! The best thing that ever happened to my intestines is probiotics. I take three a day in the AM on an empty stomach. I have an MD who is also an acupuncturist - she recommended Jarro Dophilus. It is shelf stable so you don't have to refrigerate it.


----------



## hochelaga (Jul 10, 2011)

northernlite said:


> Welcome. Your TSH is higher than many of us feel well at and your FT3 and FT4 are on the low side. It is no wonder you don't feel well.
> 
> It sounds like you have a good doctor and a good plan. Please let us know how it works for you.
> 
> Your doctors point about the thyroid protein and antibodies is interesting.


Thank you for the welcome! Yes, I certainly feel lousy at this current dose but haven't been able to raise it without uncomfortable side-effects. And this past year all my symptoms have been at their absolute worst probably due to the end of a 15 year marriage, the amount of stress that the divorce put me through, and having to move. Barely able to cope!

I came across this message board a few weeks ago when at a particularly low point with feelings of utter hopelessness about my health situation, and wanted to post, but I didn't have the energy or focus to write. At least now, having consulted with this new doctor (and having a plan!), I feel some renewed hope.

Yesterday while reading the boards I came across some posts about the link between depression and hypothyroidism. I'm so thankful for that because I had been thinking it was just my own poorly adjusted mind. 

Elle


----------



## hochelaga (Jul 10, 2011)

Enigma said:


> Wow, that is interesting about the dessicated hormone and antibodies... I was considering talking to my doc about switching to Armour at some point, but I have Hashimoto's (my TPO is 896, with a range of 0-9!) and I wonder if Armour would cause a problem for me as well. I haven't heard this mentioned in any of my research, so I would be interested to see how it works out for you and if anyone else here has any experience with this.


Hi! I don't know what to say about this except that the main point my doctor was making was that I had to reduce inflammation in my body through diet, supplements, and (in his opinion) by taking thyroid meds that won't trigger my antibodies.

Elle


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hochelaga said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This is my first post and introduction.
> 
> ...


Hi there Elle and welcome!










Right out of the gate, I personally don't like to see the Thyroglobulin Ab so high. I think that you need a sonogram. Ideally, RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) would be better.

This could suggest cancer and combine that with the fact that you have not been able to tolerate low dose of dessicated thryoid could also be suggestive of cancer. I have seen it enough to be cognizant of it.

cancer TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

Please discuss this with your doctor. I wish I was your age (I have 10 on you) but your age could be a 3rd. factor as a reason to rule out cancer. Okay?

The dessicated stuff; was it porcine, bovine...................????

And hopefully you will be successful in being able to tolerate a higher dose of your current thryoid replacement med as you do appear to be a littel under medicated.

Also, please get a ferritin test for if your ferritin is low, that could be causing some of your symptoms and also your body's resistance to thyroxine replacement.

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm


----------



## hochelaga (Jul 10, 2011)

Elegant_Phoenix said:


> Hi! So glad you got tested!
> 
> I just have a quick minute, but I wanted to say that I also had a lot of trouble with constipation. Have your Vitamin D and Ferritin/Iron levels checked and supplement accordingly.
> 
> ...


Hi Phoenix! Forgetfulness being a hallmark of mine these days I forgot to mention that blood was taken for the ferritin test last week. Last year my ferritin level was 11 (very low) and have since been taking some iron along with a product called Ferritin (animal derived). Will be getting the results in August.

I have been supplementing with "D" for quite some time and was tested for it a few years ago. My level was near optimal. The trouble here (in Quebec) is that the hospital labs were ordered to cut back on their expenditures resulting in tests not being available unless ordered by specialists. The vitamin D test was cut! And this has affected requisition orders by my doctor for a thyroid panel too - if my TSH is within range they don't do the FT3 and FT4! I have recently bought some personal health insurance that will cover private lab work... my coverage will "kick in" in another 6 weeks!

How long was it before you noticed the GF diet making a difference? I'm happy eating my brown rice noodles, corn english muffins, and g/f brownies! lol (easy on the sugar there, girl!). Do you limit you sugar intake too?

I have been taking probiotics but not religiously. My next purchase will be the ones from Jarrow. Thanks!

Elle


----------



## hochelaga (Jul 10, 2011)

Andros said:


> Hi there Elle and welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Andros! Thank you for your post.

I suppose cancer is a possibility. I'm not particularly scared to hear the word cancer anymore, having had it twice in my life (cervical at age 30 and then in the fallopian tube 10 years later), but the idea of having it once again is sooo dreary and tiresome! I will bring it up at my next appointment though.

My thinking about why I'm unable to tolerate dessicated thyroid at a higher dose has been along the lines of adrenal insufficiency as well as low ferritin/iron.

Blood work from years past while taking higher doses always showed suppressed TSH along with high range FT3 and low range FT4. But the urgent and extreme diarrhea wore away at me and I found that as I lowered the dose the diarrhea would lessen. Also the overheating while doing simple chores really got to me. So here I am, under-medicated. And I can't explain why I didn't ask to try a different medication years ago!

My intestines are a very weak spot for me, however, ever since I had radiation (maximum dose!) for early stage cervical cancer 28 years ago. I begged them for surgery but they were pushing radiation on me and I relented after they sent in the surgeon to talk to me. Nowadays surgery is the preferred treatment! (I always had the feeling that I was part of a study and I happened to fall into the radiation group - call me paranoid I guess). But all of that doesn't explain why I overheat so easily while on a higher dose of "thyroid".

I'll get this sorted... sooner rather than later, I hope. It's already been a terribly long time!

Thank you all for your attention. I appreciate it.

PS: I was taking dessicated thyroid made in Canada by Erfa. I think it's porcine.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hochelaga said:


> Hi Andros! Thank you for your post.
> 
> I suppose cancer is a possibility. I'm not particularly scared to hear the word cancer anymore, having had it twice in my life (cervical at age 30 and then in the fallopian tube 10 years later), but the idea of having it once again is sooo dreary and tiresome! I will bring it up at my next appointment though.
> 
> ...


Yet a 4th. reason to rule out cancer. Boy, you have been through the gamut. Bless your little heart!

Have you had the 24 hour cortisol test? Adrenals are a consideration.

When I had my on thyroid troubles, RAI was the only option offered. I wish I had the option of surgery at the time. I would rather have had the ablation (surgical removal.) For now I will never know if I had cancer or not.


----------



## hochelaga (Jul 10, 2011)

Andros said:


> Yet a 4th. reason to rule out cancer. Boy, you have been through the gamut. Bless your little heart!
> 
> Have you had the 24 hour cortisol test? Adrenals are a consideration.
> 
> When I had my on thyroid troubles, RAI was the only option offered. I wish I had the option of surgery at the time. I would rather have had the ablation (surgical removal.) For now I will never know if I had cancer or not.


I guess years ago radiation was all the rage. :\

I had the AM. and PM. blood cortisol and the 24 hour urine cortisol tests done last Thursday. I'll get the results when my doc returns next month.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hochelaga said:


> I guess years ago radiation was all the rage. :\
> 
> I had the AM. and PM. blood cortisol and the 24 hour urine cortisol tests done last Thursday. I'll get the results when my doc returns next month.


You are right on top of things!! Will you let us know?

It would appear that your statement is true about radiation. 
Wah!


----------

